# Haiyan broke world record again!



## Yichen (Apr 4, 2010)

3 by 3 blindfolded: 31.81/*30.94*/36.30 at Xi'an Open!


----------



## LewisJ (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow. Video?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 4, 2010)

omg! congrats to Haiyan!!!


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 4, 2010)

Sub 30 soon.
Amazing.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 4, 2010)

Truly amazing.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Apr 4, 2010)

Imagine telling someone at WC 2003 that the BLD WR would eventually be 30 seconds. Nobody would believe you.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 4, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Imagine telling someone at WC 2003 that the BLD WR would eventually be 30 seconds. Nobody would believe you.



What about WC 2007?! The world record was 45 seconds higher at the time, 1:15.60!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 4, 2010)

What the effffffffffffff, this is so insane. Man if they didn't hold something in front of their face I would instantly accuse him of cheating. Good job


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 4, 2010)

He's done it again!


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 4, 2010)

O_O


----------



## vrumanuk (Apr 4, 2010)

Awe inspiring. Do want video.


----------



## chinesed00d (Apr 4, 2010)

hax0r


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 4, 2010)

Lol did anyone notice that he actually broke it twice? The former WR was 32.27


----------



## Kian (Apr 4, 2010)

WAT


----------



## qqwref (Apr 4, 2010)

Wait, wtf, is that a sub-35 mean?

What the hell, Haiyan... you are literally too fast...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 4, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Wait, wtf, is that a sub-35 mean?
> 
> What the hell, Haiyan... you are literally too fast...



It's alright. You're going to be alright. You only need to be faster to beat 166 more people.


----------



## teller (Apr 4, 2010)

Haiyan rules all galaxies!!!






"You think you can challenge me with your small kung fu, when I know so much? Hahaha...you're a _fool!_" -- Grandmaster Haiyan in my imagination


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 4, 2010)

Congratulations, Haiyan! You're amazing!


----------



## Jani (Apr 4, 2010)

could ville beat this??

anyway, congrats Haiyan, it's so amazing


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 4, 2010)

WUT!

I swear, Haiyan isn't human.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 4, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> WUT!
> 
> I swear, Haiyan isn't human.



He isn't.
He is Asian.


----------



## kunz (Apr 4, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > WUT!
> ...



nice


----------



## qqwref (Apr 4, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, wtf, is that a sub-35 mean?
> ...



I don't do BLD, lol.

But seriously that's pretty ridiculous. Nobody's even done near that ever... and I think Ville's the only other person who's capable of it in practice. Dang.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 4, 2010)

O_O WTF?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 4, 2010)

He makes Matyas' fake times look lolol.


----------



## Ron (Apr 4, 2010)

Amazing. Congratulations Haiyan!

He can memorise consistently in under 15 seconds.
The same time we are allowed to inspect our cube during normal solving.
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=838


----------



## qqwref (Apr 4, 2010)

Ron said:


> He can memorise consistently in under 15 seconds.
> The same time we are allowed to inspect our cube during normal solving.


So? Memorizing cycles does not help with normal solving. This is irrelevant.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 4, 2010)

As is the performance of a single outlier.


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Apr 4, 2010)

what, amazing
congratulations haiyan


Hadley4000 said:


> WUT!
> 
> I swear, Haiyan isn't human.



yes, i agree with you


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 4, 2010)

OMGWUT?
I am damn positive that he has a computer installed in his brain.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 4, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Ron said:
> 
> 
> > He can memorise consistently in under 15 seconds.
> ...


Except for the part where you realize he can get sub-20 averages if he used inspection for memo. And that's pretty creepy.

Congratulations to Haiyan! I think this is going to be very hard to beat, even for Ville!


----------



## Carrot (Apr 4, 2010)

Damn, he is definitely not a human, he must be some kind of an alien from the future >.<



Ron said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=838



NO WAY!!!!


----------



## Radu (Apr 4, 2010)

Anthony said:


> He makes Matyas' fake times look lolol.



LOL .


Congratulations Haiyan. You are a revolution in the speedcubing community!


----------



## jiggy (Apr 4, 2010)

Just out of interest, does anyone know what cube he's using these days? Hiayan - Hiayan? Hiayan - Memory? Something different?


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 4, 2010)

He makes himself a new Haiyan Memory every week.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Apr 4, 2010)

...

I think he's getting too fast  

Just wondering... Why is Phoenix banned? again?


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 4, 2010)

Probably for saying Asians aren't human. I was going to do that but it seems I was beaten to the punch.


----------



## dada222 (Apr 4, 2010)

Amazing! Congrats to him.


----------



## joey (Apr 4, 2010)

Good work!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 4, 2010)

Simply amazing! Where is the limit? Or should I ask: Is there any limit for him?


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 4, 2010)

Breaking WRs is becoming too common for him. He's going for 2 in a rows nowadays =/


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 4, 2010)

Amazing O_O


----------



## wei (Apr 4, 2010)

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTYyNjg5OTY4.html
[youku]XMTYyNjg5OTY4[/youku]


----------



## chahupping (Apr 4, 2010)

Gratz haiyan..


----------



## conwood (Apr 4, 2010)

videos here:

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTYyNjkwMjY4.html
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTYyNjg5Njc2.html
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTYyNjg5OTY4.html

[youku]XMTYyNjkwMjY4[/youku]
[youku]XMTYyNjg5Njc2[/youku]
[youku]XMTYyNjg5OTY4[/youku]


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 4, 2010)

wei said:


> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTYyNjg5OTY4.html





conwood said:


> videos here:
> 
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTYyNjkwMjY4.html
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTYyNjg5Njc2.html
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTYyNjg5OTY4.html



i have made it so you can embed youku videos. you should use it.


----------



## conwood (Apr 4, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> wei said:
> 
> 
> > http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTYyNjg5OTY4.html
> ...



thanks


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 4, 2010)

Lucas it's time to do your job 

Please?


----------



## denhil3 (Apr 4, 2010)

that's awesome !!!


----------



## Feryll (Apr 4, 2010)

Probably a dumb question, but what about the haiyan - memory cube makes it such a perfect BLD cube, supposedly better than just a really good DIY?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 4, 2010)

look at all of his regular 3x3 times. every avg is DNF


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 4, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> look at all of his regular 3x3 times. every avg is DNF



Yes, it is very hard to get an average while you are doing blindfold solves... in this speed.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Apr 4, 2010)

UNSTOPPABLE. Literally


----------



## Erik (Apr 4, 2010)

Ron said:


> Amazing. Congratulations Haiyan!
> 
> He can memorise consistently in under 15 seconds.
> The same time we are allowed to inspect our cube during normal solving.
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=838



Just.. no, gosh BLD memo is not anything like planning your first steps in speedsolving... I don't see why you are still trying to 'sell' this here, with all respect.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 4, 2010)

Anybody know his best time in practice?


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 4, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Probably a dumb question, but what about the haiyan - memory cube makes it such a perfect BLD cube, supposedly better than just a really good DIY?



There's no specific requirement for a cube to be good for BLD (besides being not easy to pop, of course). It IS a really good DIY, and being a good DIY also makes it a good BLD cube. Feliks uses it.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 4, 2010)

Consistency O_O

Success rate O_O

Speed O_O

HaiYan Ô_Ô


----------



## x-colo-x (Apr 4, 2010)

Congratulations, Haiyan !


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 4, 2010)

Extreme time. Congratulations Haiyan.

p.s. Does anyone know the size of the Haiyan memory cube (type AV), i can't find it anywhere. Is it the same size as the FII(normal size) or smaller like a DianSheng?
I personally prefer the smaller sizes. thanks.


----------



## xuanyan (Apr 4, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Anybody know his best time in practice?



He said 23 seconds


----------



## Parity (Apr 4, 2010)

Has to be photographic memory.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## gpt_kibutz (Apr 4, 2010)

Sub 30 in 3... 2.... 1....


----------



## joey (Apr 4, 2010)

Parity said:


> Has to be photographic memory.


LOL


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 4, 2010)

Anthony said:


> PhillipEspinoza said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine telling someone at WC 2003 that the BLD WR would eventually be 30 seconds. Nobody would believe you.
> ...


well at the time it "WAS" 54.83


----------



## Stefan (Apr 4, 2010)

martijn_cube said:


> Does anyone know the size of the Haiyan memory cube (type AV), i can't find it anywhere.



http://speedcubes.net/puzzle.php?puzzle=3x3x3


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 4, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


>


...


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 4, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know the size of the Haiyan memory cube (type AV), i can't find it anywhere.
> ...




Wow, thanks Stefan. Great site that is. Didn't know it yet.
so luckily for me the A-V is smaller than normal 57mm.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 4, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > PhillipEspinoza said:
> ...



Oh yeah, I completely forgot about him. My bad.
Still, there's a big difference between 54 and 30.


----------



## r_517 (Apr 4, 2010)

lol so many things happened these days

cong to Haiyan!


ps:


Erik said:


> Ron said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing. Congratulations Haiyan!
> ...


agree with Erik NOT 10 seconds


----------



## r_517 (Apr 4, 2010)

pss: 

lol i was scared by this, so i'm not gonna translate it anyway i think that u can guess out who was sending these statistics and what these numbers stood for


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 4, 2010)

That is very impressive.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 4, 2010)

Man I feel like when I watched him memo that it was a cube on one of the robot cube solvers and it was just taking a picture of each face so it can recognize the scramble and compute the solve. I mean I do realize that he turned it more than six times but he just memo turn memo turn memo turn, crazy fast!


----------



## qqwref (Apr 4, 2010)

r_517 said:


> pss:
> 
> lol i was scared by this, so i'm not gonna translate it anyway i think that u can guess out who was sending these statistics and what these numbers stood for



Haha, is he using excel? Have him try CCT or qqtimer 

Awesome average though, wow


----------



## alabing11 (Apr 5, 2010)

really amazing!


----------



## alabing11 (Apr 5, 2010)

Alpha cube(Type A cube V)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 5, 2010)

So, he dominates BLD, but yet is only 129th for multiBLD?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 5, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> So, he dominates BLD, but yet is only 129th for multiBLD?



He's probably never practiced it. Probably just did it in competition for fun. If he worked on it for a bit, he'd probably almost instantly be one of the best. Kind of like Chester did when he worked on it for a month or so.

Which reminds me, Chester needs to get a chance to do a real multi in competition. His current record is ridiculous, considering he's done 12/12 at home.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 5, 2010)

Looking at it one, he's only done multi twice before, both times in the spring of 2009.


----------



## r_517 (Apr 5, 2010)

qqwref said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > pss:
> ...



i think it should be some timer which is programmed by Chinese Excel? Impossible


----------



## qqwref (Apr 5, 2010)

r_517 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > r_517 said:
> ...



Haha, I don't know about programmed by Chinese, but if you want to translate qqTimer into Chinese go ahead


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 6, 2010)

WTF?????


WHY ARE ALL OF HAIYAN'S REGULAR 3X3 SOLVES DNF?


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 6, 2010)

i wonder how pissed he is.

"*oh yes i got that case!*"
*solves cube*
"WTF ONE SECOND FASTER AND I WOULD HAVE GOTTEN SUB 30!!!!"
"haiyan, thats still amazing."
"I DONT CARE"

but that would never happen.

in-fact i don't even know why i posted a reply.

he is still amazing, i was stunned when i saw his solves.


----------



## joey (Apr 6, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> WTF?????
> 
> 
> WHY ARE ALL OF HAIYAN'S REGULAR 3X3 SOLVES DNF?



How I wish I could ban you.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 6, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> WTF?????
> 
> 
> WHY ARE ALL OF HAIYAN'S REGULAR 3X3 SOLVES DNF?



He does BLD solves to practice for blind rounds.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, this is absolutely amazing. I really couldn't see this coming, as I thought the previous record was amazing, yet he broke it twice in 3 solves? Where will it end.


conwood said:


> videos here:
> [VIDEOS]


Thanks so much.


Ron said:


> Amazing. Congratulations Haiyan!
> 
> He can memorise consistently in under 15 seconds.
> The same time we are allowed to inspect our cube during normal solving.
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=838



I don't have anything further to say about it that hasn't been said in reply to that thread, but I really don't like the idea of this, for pretty much all the reasons mentioned.

Edit:
""Ron wrote:
Nothing will change unless our community wants it."

I am glad to hear this."
Phew.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you very much everybody.


----------

